# Reading and weeping....really, don't look



## TularosaKungFu (Jul 19, 2022)

Remember 1977? There were dojos everywhere and everybody was somekinda kung fu fighting.

Tuition was $50 a month in the midwest and now, when we are trying to keep schools open and wonder at the struggle.....

Value of $50 from 1977 to 2022
$50 in 1977 is equivalent in purchasing power to about *$244.48 today*, an increase of $194.48 over 45 years. The dollar had an average inflation rate of 3.59% per year between 1977 and today, producing a cumulative price increase of 388.96%.

For $244/mo my temple would have a water spa and plasma light system with a small chinese kitchen!

I did warn you


----------



## Buka (Jul 19, 2022)

Yes, "everybody was somekinda kung fu fighting." (Love that line.)

What they used to say about the sixties...."If you can remember the sixties, you weren't there."
But I remember the dojo seventies rather well. So much fun, so much fighting. Of course we were blessed with the fact that we had no idea what we were doing. But it sure was fun.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 19, 2022)

TularosaKungFu said:


> Remember 1977? ... Tuition was $50 a month in the midwest and now,


Back in 1974, regular rate $30 per month. Summer rate $60 for 3 months ($20 per month). 4 days a week, 3 hours each class.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 19, 2022)

Buka said:


> But I remember the dojo seventies rather well. So much fun, so much fighting.


Back in the 70th, everybody want to learn high kick. If you can't kick the ceiling light ball, you won't get any students.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 20, 2022)

TularosaKungFu said:


> Remember 1977? There were dojos everywhere and everybody was somekinda kung fu fighting.
> 
> Tuition was $50 a month in the midwest and now, when we are trying to keep schools open and wonder at the struggle.....
> 
> ...


Is this the same "temple" (in quotes for what should be obvious reasons) that you said would have a bar and open sparring? And now you're going to add a disco ball. Booze and open sparring. What could possibly go wrong...


----------



## TularosaKungFu (Jul 20, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Is this the same "temple" (in quotes for what should be obvious reasons) that you said would have a bar and open sparring? And now you're going to add a disco ball. Booze and open sparring. What could possibly go wrong...


use your power for efforts at false tactics and cheap shots for an eminence front? Keep that bullshido mentality alive and don't worry? You'll never have to sit in our club and watch sparring? You'll be safe with your mirror alone.


----------



## TularosaKungFu (Jul 20, 2022)

It was a fun nostalgia thread. Sorry i drew the temple thug


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jul 20, 2022)

Aweso


Kung Fu Wang said:


> Back in 1974, regular rate $30 per month. Summer rate $60 for 3 months ($20 per month). 4 days a week, 3 hours each class.
> 
> View attachment 28682 Awesome! Cool to see this, what a deal!


----------



## WaterGal (Jul 21, 2022)

Yeah, I think prices have lagged behind inflation for a lot of schools, or only just kept up.

I just looked at an inflation calculator after seeing this, and learned that, adjusted for inflation, we're charging all of _$2/month _more than when we opened in 2012, despite making a lot of improvements to our program, facility, staff training, etc. And we have a bunch of students grandfathered in at lower prices from 3 or 4 or 5 years ago. I had been idly thinking about sending out an email to everybody paying the 4+ years ago rate that we're going to raise their price by $5-10/month because of rising costs, and now I'm thinking about that more seriously.


----------



## TularosaKungFu (Jul 21, 2022)

WaterGal said:


> Yeah, I think prices have lagged behind inflation for a lot of schools, or only just kept up.
> 
> I just looked at an inflation calculator after seeing this, and learned that, adjusted for inflation, we're charging all of _$2/month _more than when we opened in 2012, despite making a lot of improvements to our program, facility, staff training, etc. And we have a bunch of students grandfathered in at lower prices from 3 or 4 or 5 years ago. I had been idly thinking about sending out an email to everybody paying the 4+ years ago rate that we're going to raise their price by $5-10/month because of rising costs, and now I'm thinking about that more seriously.


Yes if you can, because costs are and are going to go up, everywhere, and people will need wholesome and constructive activities to do on the less that they've got.  If you can spot a quick way to have even the slightest change that was convenient or even cosmetic, posters or ? It could be anything, but just a physical token they could see at the same time you sent the letters. Maybe even first. 
Best wishes. 

In that vein, I've never done family rate and I was mulling how possible it would be to say parents with a kid already in could join them at half price or something? Bring your kid with you for half or a reduced rate. I haven't fully thought it through.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 21, 2022)

TularosaKungFu said:


> because costs are and are going to go up,


When I was a UT Austin student back in 1973, my tuition was $50 per semester. Today it's $10,610 per semester.


----------



## J. Pickard (Aug 9, 2022)

WaterGal said:


> Yeah, I think prices have lagged behind inflation for a lot of schools, or only just kept up.
> 
> I just looked at an inflation calculator after seeing this, and learned that, adjusted for inflation, we're charging all of _$2/month _more than when we opened in 2012, despite making a lot of improvements to our program, facility, staff training, etc. And we have a bunch of students grandfathered in at lower prices from 3 or 4 or 5 years ago. I had been idly thinking about sending out an email to everybody paying the 4+ years ago rate that we're going to raise their price by $5-10/month because of rising costs, and now I'm thinking about that more seriously.


we just did this at our school and it kicks in September. We have people paying rates from back in 2009 still. A few people were upset by it, others felt it was a long time coming. Still cheaper than some of the dance and gymnastics studios around, those are ridiculous.


----------

